#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Εδαφικές πληροφορίες Βιομηχανικής Περιοχής Σερρών

## Bill G

Συναδελφοι καλημερα!


 Ζητω απο οσους τυχον γνωριζουν (ειτε λογω δραστηριοποιησης στην  περιοχη, ειτε απο γενικες γνωσεις, ειτε απο εμπειρια, απο συνεργεια,  χωματουργους κλπ) βασικες πληροφοριες για το ειδος και την ποιοτητα των  εδαφων που συναντωνται στη Βιομηχανικη Περιοχη Σερρων (αμμο-αργιλο,  μαλακο-σκληρο, ισως βαθος που συναντα κανεις το φυσικο κλπ).
 Η δουλεια που μου ηρθε δεν περιλαμβανει (κι ουτε προκειται)  εδαφοτεχνικη μελετη κι εγω ειμαι απο αλλο Νομο της Μακεδονιας, οποτε η  βοηθεια σας για πληροφοριες που θα με βοηθουσαν να εκτιμησω αδρομερως  και απο πλευρας ασφαλειας καποιο βαθος θεμελιωσης ωσπου να βρω φυσικο  εδαφος, μετρο ελαστικοτητας κι επιτρεπομενη ταση, μου ειναι πολυτιμη.

 Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Το κτήριο που θα μελετήσεις είναι ισόγειο και μεταλλικό;
Είναι δηλαδή ελαφριά κατασκευή;

Εσύ θα υπογράψεις την στατική μελέτη;

Γιατί δεν λες τον πελάτη σου να συλλέξει στοιχεία από τις παρακείμενες κατασκευές.
Να ρωτήσει τους γείτονες σε τι βάθος θεμελίωσαν, αν βρέθηκε νερό, αν είχαν προβλήματα από καθιζήσεις κ.λπ..
Ακόμα καλύτερα γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στον ελεγκτή στατικών της ΥΔΟΜ Σερρών να τον ρωτήσεις αν γνωρίζει. Μέχρι πρότινος όλες οι μελέτες περνούσαν για στατικό έλεγχο από την πολεοδομία.

----------


## Bill G

Ευλογες οι απαντησεις σου Χαρη κι ευχαριστω.
Μιλαμε για βαρια κατασκευη, υπογραφω εγω, στην περιοχη υπαρχουν γενικως βιοτεχνικες-βιομηχανικες εγκαταστασεις ορισμενες απο τις οποιες ειναι βαριες (πχ. δεξαμενες και αποθηκες ζαχαρης, ντοματας κλπ) συνεπως εχω ενδειξεις γενικως για τη συμπεριφορα του εδαφους απο παρακειμενες κατασκευες.
Στην πολεοδομια Σερρων σκεφτηκα να ρωτησω τηλεφωνικως αλλα δεν ελπιζω σε ουσιαστικες απαντησεις, θα κανω ομως μια προσπαθεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτα στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. Σερρών, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. Στην πολεοδομία θα έχουν και γεωτεχνικούς χάρτες της περιοχής.

Ρώτα και στη διεύθυνση της ΒΙ.ΠΕ.Σερρών (ΕΤΒΑ). (βλ. ΕΔΩ για τηλέφωνα)

----------

Bill G

----------

